# Onq legrand WAP please help!!!



## tr1vector (Mar 21, 2009)

Hello All,

I do not normally post threads on forums but I can honestly say I am stumped on a networking issue that i'm hoping someone can help me fix. I recently bought and installed an Onq Legrand WAP P/N 364887-01. I managed to get it configured and it worked great. I had to restore the unit to factory default and apparently it changed the IP from 192.168.40.10 to a hardware factory default of 192.168.1.220. The unit came with the IP set at 192.168.40.10. The problem I am having is my home is networked through an Onq 4 port router with a factory default IP of 192.168.40.254. The WAP is unreachable for me because its now not on the 192.168.40.XXX subnetwork. I have tried everything so any advice you folks can come up with would be greatly appreciated! Also, the actual access point piece is an Asus WL-330ge. Thanks to anyone who can help!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Connect the WAP directly to a single machine and manually configure the IP address as 192.168.1.1 and the subnet as 255.255.255.0. Fire up IE and you should be able to connect the web based setup and configure it at the desired IP address so you can access it on the network again.


----------

